# Rainbows and Bettas?



## baileyjane (Jun 15, 2009)

I've looked through this section of the forum but haven't found any information on keeping a male betta with Australian Rainbows...is this something that would be in the realm of possibility? I've had my betta in a small tank for over a year and would not want to jeopardize his health and safety...if it were possible, however, I'm sure he would enjoy the roominess of my newest tank, a 29 gallon that I hope to have planted soon. I have 6 Australian Rainbows currently in this set up. Thanks for any input! :Fish_bubble:


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I know of a very successful betta owner who had Rainbows in a tank with a betta. I will say that the combination does depend on the temperment of the individual fish. She had an issue with one Rainbow at the time and found that when that particular fish was no longer in the tank it was resolved. But due to the fact that you seem to have an established school and it is peaceful enough, I see no problems. You may have a little problem with your betta being shy and not too willing to be out much if he has not been with other fish before. They do sometimes tend to hang back when they are put with tankmates the first time. Do please remember that they are not raised in a community setting as most fish are.

Keep us informed of your progress on this and I would keep the back up tank running for the first few days as a possible back out tank if he just will not adjust. But I see no reason why not to try this.

Rose


----------



## baileyjane (Jun 15, 2009)

Thank you Chickadee, I'm going to give this a try this weekend so I will be home to keep an eye on them. I will definitely keep you posted, and maybe even try to figure out how to post a picture or two!


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

That would be lovely. We do love pictures and if you need any help please do not hesitate to ask as we are here to help.

Rose


----------



## baileyjane (Jun 15, 2009)

I put "Fish" the betta in with the Australian Rainbows tonight and so far, so good. At first one of the Rainbows swam up and gave him a quick nibble, but he flared and scared them all away. I fed them and everyone ate heartily, and I will continue to watch so that Fish doesn't get antagonized. Here is a quick picture; not the best quality because it's from my cell phone, but I wanted to share anyway!
Carol








[/IMG]


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Thank you for sharing and please, yes do keep us informed. It will be so nice of you.

Rose


----------

